# Are 1800 numbers free?



## Samantha

is 1800 number free phone?


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: 1800 numberS*

Yes - see [broken link removed].


----------



## legend99

doesn't it depend on where you call it from...i.e. mobile prepay, mobile post pay, landline etc?


----------



## podgerodge

my understanding is that they are free regardless


----------



## Samantha

Thank a lot.


----------



## Lemurz

Yes - 1800 are free for the caller.  

All 1800 numbers are mapped onto a nominated landline number by Eircom.  The receiver picks up the tab which varies depending on the location & phone type used.  In effect a 1800 number makes a reverse charge call.  You may find some companies block calls from mobiles on 1800 numbers due to the high costs involved.


----------

